# Need input on growing alfalfa



## koskovichi (Jul 18, 2011)

I am 16 years old. I have 200 cow/calf pairs and I personally hay about 300 acres of brome hay yearly. I have a 9ft disc mower, 10 wheel v rake, small square baler and my dad lets me use his big square baler.

I have the option to rent 20 acres of farm ground for $200 an acre. If i would rent the ground I would want to put it in alfalfa. In my area they get around 5 ton an acre on alfalfa.

I dont know what the inputs are on alfalfa nor do i know if i could profit on paying $200 rent plus however much inputs are. I have the harvesting equipment and the sheds to put all the hay in i just dont know if its profitable.

I also have never grown alfalfa so i dont know what it entails to grow it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Would this be for your own use or for sale? What's the going price for alfalfa in your area? Better yet, what's the five or even ten year average selling price? What's you're drying conditions like? Some places are not real friendly for getting alfalfa to dry. Do other people in your area grow alfalfa and have success in getting it put up dry?

In our area at least, $200/acre land would not pencil out for alfalfa production.


----------



## koskovichi (Jul 18, 2011)

I would be selling the hay.

Big squares of average qualilty alfalfa are going for $150-200 per ton and small squares are bringing $5-6 of a 60-70 pound bale. And yes we have good conditions for alfalfa every other farmer grows alfalfa to feed or sell.


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

As a newbie myself my understanding is alfalfa is very picky about seeding rate and soil so you might end up spending more on seed or fertilizer than originally planned. How true is this?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not that bad to get established, work the soil well and get your PH adjusted 6 months before seeding, get your fertility to where it needs to be as well. Biggest contributor to a failed seeding is getting it too deep. I pull a cultimulcher ahead of the drill and a packer behind it. You want the soil firm enough that you barely leave a foot print in it when walking over it.

My last field planted was in perfect condition when I planted it, and it looks like every seed out of the 18lbs/acre I used came up. Even though it was in July when I made the first cutting it could pass for second as the stems are fine and even though the orchard grass was their that I interseeded none of the grass even had a seed stalk on it. Already had somke horse folks want it, but they thought it was second and of course they didn't want to pay anymore than they were paying for the first cutting they've been getting when they found out this was first cutting as well.


----------



## hesston8465a (Jun 11, 2009)

To be 16 years old you are asking some pretty good questions and thinking this through.

Last alfalfa I planted was about 2 years ago. I had about $275/ acre in the establishment costs. I think that's about right if I remember correctly. 
One extreme word of caution!!
Your talking about making a large investment on a RENTED piece of ground. I would need a very very FIRM (contract) understanding of how long I was going to be able to have this ground rented. If you spend that kind of money on establishment and in 2 years you loose the ground that will be an expensive lesson.

You didn't say where your are located at. That will make a difference also.
Bugs like alfalfa. You need to be prepared to spray for them yourself or have somebody that will spray when the alfalfa needs it. Not when they can fit it into THEIR schedual.

Alfalfa likes alot of Potash fertilizer. It will remove 60lbs of K for every ton of hay taken off. It also requires some Phosphours and I can't remember how much of that per ton.

The internet is full of information about alfalfa. If you are located in the states look at you local extension office for info. University of Oklahoma and K-State (Kansas) have some good information on their websites.

There is alot of of information available right here on this website. Good luck!!


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^You sell your bales or use them?


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

we have around 2000 irrigated acres of alfalfa/alfalfa grass mix. So here is what I know. The first step is to get the soil tested even before I would consider renting it. If the soil test come back terrible you will need to add in addition fertilizer costs to your estimate. Assuming, the soil is good and you decide to move forward you need a good seed bed that is firm. if is a freshly plowed farm field you will need to roller pack it or something similar. Then roll in there and plant 10-16lbs of seed. Plant it shallow basically just covering the seed up. The first year dont expect big yields and expect some weeds, we dont worry about annual weeds because we cut them before they go to seed and haylage the stuff.But if your going to sell it you may have to spray it. The second year the alfalfa should out compete most weeds and you will start to see your yields around your averages. Remember that alfalfa is a long term investment so before I would plant alfalfa in rented ground I would have a 5 year contract. Also you will have to be prepare to spray for weevil and grasshoppers. Mustang Max works well to kill both, or Dimilin will kill young hoppers. Also is the farm ground irrigated. If its flood irrigated also note most varieties of alfalfa cant stand to sit in standing water for extended periods of time if its hot and sunny or it will cook it. Ill give you some advice my grandfather gave me. Half your profits and double your expenses and if it still makes you money do it.


----------

